# Too Many Deaths Wrongly Diagnosed as Covid-19



## Mike (Feb 27, 2021)

I suggested this, away at the beginning of the Pandemic
there seemed to be no other reasons for death, every
one was recorded as Covid-19, but people said that I
was wrong, I thought that our Government was trying
to frighten people to as they suggested.

Anyway the Daily Mail has started one of it's campaigns
against all the wrong diagnosis, one man who lost his wife
demanded a Post Mortem, as he and his wife had both
tested negative 2 days before she died, he was fearful that
it might be something hereditary!

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ved-ones-wrongly-certified-virus-victims.html

Mike.


----------



## win231 (Feb 27, 2021)

I also realized they were exaggerating Covid deaths a couple of months after it started.  Too many things just weren't adding up.
I'm also disappointed at the number of people who don't question anything.


----------



## asp3 (Feb 27, 2021)

win231 said:


> I also realized they were exaggerating Covid deaths a couple of months after it started.  Too many things just weren't adding up.
> I'm also disappointed at the number of people who don't question anything.



How about questioning why the increase in overall deaths over the expected averages is above the number of reported covid deaths?

As far back as July some people were reporting that the increase in deaths over average expected in some areas did not match the covid death numbers.  Here's one such report from July for Oregon.

https://www.statesmanjournal.com/st...20-oregonians-coronavirus-testing/5537013002/

Here's a more recent article also pointing out that covid deaths are more likely under reported.

https://www.cidrap.umn.edu/news-perspective/2021/01/study-us-covid-cases-deaths-far-higher-reported

I do agree that there are some deaths which have been wrongly reported to be covid related, but all other data I've seen has shown that we're not really seeing all of the deaths that were caused by covid.


----------



## asp3 (Feb 27, 2021)

Here is another article that covers the number of US deaths for 2020 up to October.  There were 300,000 more deaths than expected yet the count of covid deaths was 220,000.

https://www.statnews.com/2020/10/20/cdc-data-excess-deaths-covid-19/


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 27, 2021)

I had friends in the medical profession tell me that many deaths were just assumed to be covid given the panic, overworked labs and inaccurate tests.  Knowing how organizations, especially govt. bureaucracies, manipulate data; I am always skeptical of statistics.


----------



## asp3 (Feb 27, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I had friends in the medical profession tell me that many deaths were just assumed to be covid given the panic, overworked labs and inaccurate tests.



Your friend may be right about some, but once again the statistics of deaths above expected numbers versus the number of deaths associated with covid tell a different story.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 27, 2021)

asp3 said:


> Your friend may be right about some, but once again the statistics of deaths above expected numbers versus the number of deaths associated with covid tell a different story.


Statistics often tell you what those who generate them want to tell you..  I trust you know that hospitals were being paid more if they listed patients as COVID.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 27, 2021)

Of all the things I could not care less about this might rank number 1.  With over 510,000 PEOPLE dead from Covid-19, in the USA, who cares if the deaths are slightly over reported or slightly under reported?  I do not.

Some of you sound so much like my husband who simply *has to be right about everything*, and it upsets be greatly when people are more interested in being right then in being concerned that over 500,000 people have lost their lives over a stupid disease.

Should we dig up everyone, retest, and PROVE which of you is right and which of you is wrong?

Have you no compassion for people on the forum who have lost loves ones?  I am appalled by this thread, simply appalled.


----------



## rgp (Feb 27, 2021)

win231 said:


> I also realized they were exaggerating Covid deaths a couple of months after it started.  Too many things just weren't adding up.
> I'm also disappointed at the number of people who don't question anything.




 Ever heard of lemmings ?


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Feb 27, 2021)

Why hasn't the regular yearly Influenza been recorded. Are they recording it as Covid?



*Recordings here in Virginia:

*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 27, 2021)

ProTruckDriver said:


> Why hasn't the regular yearly Influenza been recorded. Are they recording it as Covid?
> View attachment 152368
> View attachment 152369
> 
> ...


With all of the Covid precautions, this year's flu season has been almost nil.
https://www.today.com/health/flu-season-2020-2021-flu-activity-historic-lows-mask-wearing-t207131

Flu cases aren't assumed to be Covid, though some may have been last winter and spring.
Reliable Covid testing is available everywhere in the US now and is the go-to test when someone is feeling ill.


----------



## win231 (Feb 27, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Of all the things I could not care less about this might rank number 1.  With over 510,000 PEOPLE dead from Covid-19, in the USA, who cares if the deaths are slightly over reported or slightly under reported?  I do not.
> 
> Some of you sound so much like my husband who simply *has to be right about everything*, and it upsets be greatly when people are more interested in being right then in being concerned that over 500,000 people have lost their lives over a stupid disease.
> 
> ...


Key word:  _"Slightly." _ Thinking people know the deaths are not "Slightly" exaggerated; they are _"Seriously"_ exaggerated.


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 27, 2021)

There is a miracle where I live.  For the last year not one person has died of a stroke, nor a heart attack, nor cancer nor anything else.  They have all died from Covid-19 according to our media.  In my province, 3,300 enforcers have been hired to make sure that everyone follows the government issued "Protocols."  You can't even wash your own car without wearing a mask.  Some people are just getting fed up.  Enough is enough!  Read this little story to see what happened to one overly aggressive "Enforcer."  It makes me smile!

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/assault-officer-pandemic-enforcement-1.5928812


----------



## win231 (Feb 27, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Statistics often tell you what those who generate them want to tell you..  I trust you know that hospitals were being paid more if they listed patients as COVID.


^^^ Bingo.  People are wired & programmed to believe whatever they're told; especially when the information comes from "Experts" with lots of capital letters after their names.  They're right 'cuz they spent lots of time in school.
"Agenda?"  What's that?  "Ulterior Motives?"  What's that?  "Financial Incentives?"  Perish the thought.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 27, 2021)

I read that hospitals and old folks homes collect more insurance if people die from Covid as opposed to other reasons but I’m not really sure how true it is.


----------



## win231 (Feb 27, 2021)

My sister was one of those, _"They're reporting it, so it must be true" _people.
But she saw the light when she went to the ER for a UTI.  An empty waiting room, she was seen immediately & one or two beds taken.  No patients on gurneys in hallways.    No crowded hospital, No one on ventilators, no patients gasping for breath, no meat trucks overflowing with dead bodies, no ambulances in sight.
Nothing like what they show on TV.

I took a friend to the hospital for his scheduled hernia surgery.  Again, no crowded waiting room, he was admitted immediately.  If it weren't for the masks, no one would know Covid existed.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 27, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> There is a miracle where I live. For the last year not one person has died of a stroke, nor a heart attack, nor cancer nor anything else. They have all died from Covid-19 according to our media


Would love to see a link to a media report claiming not one person in your area died of anything other than Covid.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2021)

My newspaper has an interesting phenomenon. If you look at the obituary page, it never says anyone died of Covid. I have no idea why, it's almost a verboten word. Reminds me of the old days when they never said "cancer" out loud.

Yet, our obituaries show deaths from cancer, heart disease, strokes, all sorts of things. But lots of them just say "died suddenly," or "died peacefully surrounded by loved ones." Sounds to me like an editorial policy encouraging *underr*eporting of Covid deaths, not overreporting of them.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 27, 2021)

Sunny said:


> My newspaper has an interesting phenomenon. If you look at the obituary page, it never says anyone died of Covid. I have no idea why, it's almost a verboten word. Reminds me of the old days when they never said "cancer" out loud.
> 
> Yet, our obituaries show deaths from cancer, heart disease, strokes, all sorts of things. But lots of them just say "died suddenly," or "died peacefully surrounded by loved ones." Sounds to me like an editorial policy encouraging *underr*eporting of Covid deaths, not overreporting of them.


Consider the possibility that not that many people actually die of covid.


----------



## asp3 (Feb 27, 2021)

win231 said:


> Key word:  _"Slightly." _ Thinking people know the deaths are not "Slightly" exaggerated; they are _"Seriously"_ exaggerated.


Why throw in the insult and say only the thinking people agree with you.  There are many other thinking people including me who disagree with you completely.  Based on what I've read I believe the people who say that deaths are being under reported.  I do not think that you are not a thinking person, I think that you are choosing to believe a different set of data or you are rejecting the data I have provided to back up my claims.

Please do not throw insults at those who disagree with you.

Also please provide some documented information from a reputable source which shows data that supports your position.


----------



## debrakay (Feb 27, 2021)

ProTruckDriver said:


> Why hasn't the regular yearly Influenza been recorded. Are they recording it as Covid?
> View attachment 152368
> View attachment 152369
> 
> ...


My hubby has been saying all of the "flu" viruses have been eaten by the "covid" virus so there is no longer any "flu". Then he laughs.  I just want to know when the "masks" will be eliminated. I can't breathe in them and I can't hear what people are saying.  Muffle, muffle, muzzle, muzzle.


----------



## Jules (Feb 27, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Of all the things I could not care less about this might rank number 1. With over 510,000 PEOPLE dead from Covid-19, in the USA, who cares if the deaths are slightly over reported or slightly under reported? I do not.


Agree.



Packerjohn said:


> Read this little story to see what happened to one overly aggressive "Enforcer." It makes me smile!


What’s so funny about someone being attacked from behind, having her phone smashed & key tossed?


----------



## MrPants (Feb 27, 2021)

debrakay said:


> My hubby has been saying all of the "flu" viruses have been eaten by the "covid" virus so there is no longer any "flu". Then he laughs.  I just want to know when the "masks" will be eliminated. I can't breathe in them and I can't hear what people are saying.  Muffle, muffle, muzzle, muzzle.


Masks will be gone as soon as Covid numbers are under control. They are largely already a thing of the past down under I believe. 
The flu was a non-event winter 2020-2021 due to actions taken by most in terms of the wearing of masks, social distancing, hand washing & so on. If people followed these protocols every winter, flu would not be nearly the issue is has been until now.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 27, 2021)

The way this pandemic hit....with thousands becoming ill within a very short time, I doubt that the doctors and hospitals had the time and resources to investigate Every illness or death thoroughly.  They quite likely had to make their "best guess" based upon their experience, but I believe they are accurate in the vast majority of cases.  

Even under the Best of circumstances, Medical Errors still rank high on the list of causes of death.....and to think that doctors would always be correct under the pressure they have had to deal with over the past year...is wishful thinking.


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 27, 2021)

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2021/01/14/us/covid-19-death-toll.html?smid=url-share

I hope this link works. It gives the excess number of deaths since the start of Covid --over 500,000 from all sources. A few probably were misdiagnosed but probably not that many....probably some died of Covid and listed as something else and vice versa.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 27, 2021)

win231 said:


> My sister was one of those, _"They're reporting it, so it must be true" _people.
> But she saw the light when she went to the ER for a UTI.  An empty waiting room, she was seen immediately & one or two beds taken.  No patients on gurneys in hallways.    No crowded hospital, No one on ventilators, no patients gasping for breath, no meat trucks overflowing with dead bodies, no ambulances in sight.
> Nothing like what they show on TV.
> 
> I took a friend to the hospital for his scheduled hernia surgery.  Again, no crowded waiting room, he was admitted immediately.  If it weren't for the masks, no one would know Covid existed.


COVID patients are not seen through the regular ER entrance where I am, they have a different entrance.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Feb 27, 2021)

Two scenarios:

1. If a suspect has heart disease but is killed by a chokehold while in police custody, is the cause of death the former or latter?

2. If a morbidly obese person becomes infected with COVID-19 and dies, what's the cause of death?

For #1, the coroner's conclusion would be asphyxiation due to chokehold.
For #2, CDC would list it as death from COVID-19

It is what tips the person over the cliff or into the grave.


----------



## Judycat (Feb 27, 2021)

I guess I can say I don't care enough to demand an investigation into the validity of Covid 19 stats. There are plenty of people where I live who believe the whole thing is a hoax. One of them can look into it.


----------

